# Kite color?



## wolverine

Does anyone have any pics of the kite color or know of a website that does? I have a almond Portuguese Tumbler that needs a mate and I understand that kite would be the best.
Thanks.


----------



## Guest

here is an older post on kite, hope it helps http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/kite-35185.html


----------



## Msfreebird

I bought this bird from a breeder and was told it was a Kite Saddle










Its difficult to see in this picture, but its gray with a bronze hue. 
But I've seen so many different colors - from light to very dark that were called Kite.


----------



## Guest

Msfreebird said:


> I bought this bird from a breeder and was told it was a Kite Saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its difficult to see in this picture, but its gray with a bronze hue.
> But I've seen so many different colors - from light to very dark that were called Kite.


HI msfreebird I have never seen a grey kite bird or even heard of one but Im not a color person but on the slobberknocker color chart this is what they had to say :
Kite
"Kite is used by many breeders to get the "Classic" Almond coloring. Kite is simply a T-Pattern Blue Check that carries Recessive Red and will show some "Bronzing" in the flight feathers and, in some cases, in the breast as well. All Kites show at least some of this Bronzing." and here is the link to that for referance  http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/almond/
look down past the Almond, Qualmond part and you will see it for yourself


----------



## wolverine

Gee I though a kite was a black with bronze in it. well here is a pic of the bird i have. any thoughts as to what I should mate it to?


----------



## Msfreebird

LokotaLoft said:


> HI msfreebird I have never seen a grey kite bird or even heard of one but Im not a color person but on the slobberknocker color chart this is what they had to say :
> Kite
> "Kite is used by many breeders to get the "Classic" Almond coloring. Kite is simply a T-Pattern Blue Check that carries Recessive Red and will show some "Bronzing" in the flight feathers and, in some cases, in the breast as well. All Kites show at least some of this Bronzing." and here is the link to that for referance  http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/almond/
> look down past the Almond, Qualmond part and you will see it for yourself


I saw the pictures of kite. Mine looks very similar to the color on the "Kite German Trumpeter with the bronzing on the wing shield"
I never understood "kite" 
I showed this bird because the breeder told me it was kite. His mate is clearly a silver saddle.


----------



## Guest

here is another link talking about what kites are http://www.orientalrollers.com/newsletters/news3e.htm
Kite: 

Kites are genetically dark checkered (Ct) birds with a trait for rich bronze which can be seen at the breast, in the wings and in the base of the tail. This trait (K) or perhaps better the complex of genetic factors behind that coloration is also called "kite". Kites with a very rich bronze in addition are heterozygous recessive red.The standard way to make the classic almond is to pair a kite with a classic almond. You can make any color of almond you want. the point is, what do people want; what's attractive to them, and then to classify it for what it is.


----------



## wolverine

LokotaLoft, thanks for that link, it helped alot


----------



## Msfreebird

wolverine said:


> Gee I though a kite was a black with bronze in it. well here is a pic of the bird i have. any thoughts as to what I should mate it to?


I've seen all different colors that were called kite. That's what confuses me about it.
Very pretty bird though! I can't answer your question about what to breed with her, but the more experienced color people should be along


----------



## Guest

your welcome and just to add here is yet one more link for the list on what it has to say about kites http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/almondhist2.html
"Kites are genetically dark checkered (Ct) birds with a trait for rich bronze which can be seen at the breast, in the wings and in the base of the tail. This trait (K) or perhaps better the complex of genetic factors behind that coloration is also called "kite". Kites with a very rich bronze in addition are heterozygous recessive red." A. Sell in "Breeding & Inheritance in Pigeons"


----------



## Msfreebird

LokotaLoft said:


> here is another link talking about what kites are http://www.orientalrollers.com/newsletters/news3e.htm
> Kite:
> 
> Kites are genetically dark checkered (Ct) birds with a trait for rich bronze which can be seen at the breast, in the wings and in the base of the tail. This trait (K) or perhaps better the complex of genetic factors behind that coloration is also called "kite". Kites with a very rich bronze in addition are heterozygous recessive red.The standard way to make the classic almond is to pair a kite with a classic almond. You can make any color of almond you want. the point is, what do people want; what's attractive to them, and then to classify it for what it is.


Wow! that's dramatic!
Mine is a more subtle like this one-

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/almond/kite.jpg


----------



## indigobob

Kite Short-Faced Tumbler:

C:\Documents and Settings\Robert Bennion\My Documents\My Pictures\kite_esf.jpg


----------



## wolverine

indigobob said:


> Kite Short-Faced Tumbler:
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Robert Bennion\My Documents\My Pictures\kite_esf.jpg


wow is that your bird? very nice.


----------



## indigobob

wolverine said:


> wow is that your bird? very nice.



No, it's not my bird, I breed Rollers. It is a really good example of the "kite" colouration.


----------



## newday

*Kite/Almond Rollers*

Here is a photo of a kite roller cock with a young almond roller hen. You can see the bronzing on the head of the cock, through the wings and tail.

Link


----------



## george simon

wolverine said:


> Does anyone have any pics of the kite color or know of a website that does? I have a almond Portuguese Tumbler that needs a mate and I understand that kite would be the best.
> Thanks.


*If you are looking for a kite Portuguese Tumbler,you might give Steve Yonke a call at 920-467-2289, he is the sec/treas of the Portuguese Tumbler club*GEORGE


----------

